# stopwatch excel



## runner77 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Is it possible to set up a stopwatch in excel. I need it to record the times to 1000th of a second as compitiors cross the finish line of a race.

Regards
Mark


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

I just did a google search for excel stopwatch and got a bunch of great hits. Did you try any of those?


----------



## runner77 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Have got the stopwatch to work, all i need now is to record the time when I hit record or enter. 

Regards
Mark


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Where do you want to store it?
Do you want to store the winning Competitor as well?


----------



## runner77 (Jan 12, 2006)

OBP,

Sorry it has taken so long to respond. I would like to record the times under the stopwatch in the same columns.


Regards
Runner77


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Thsi should do it for you - 

Private Sub CommandButton1_Click()
Dim time1 As Integer, time2 As Single, time3 As Integer, time4 As Double

Worksheets("[email protected]").Range("E3").Select
time1 = ActiveCell.Value
time2 = ActiveCell.Offset(0, 1).Value
time3 = ActiveCell.Offset(0, 3).Value
time4 = ActiveCell.Offset(0, 4).Value
Range("e65536").End(xlUp).Select
ActiveCell.Offset(1, 0).Select
ActiveCell.Value = time1
ActiveCell.Offset(0, 1).Value = time2
ActiveCell.Offset(0, 3).Value = time3
ActiveCell.Offset(0, 4).Value = time4

End Sub


----------



## runner77 (Jan 12, 2006)

OBP,

thanks mate works fine. How can I make it start from where I stop the watch. At the moment when you stop it you have to reset it for it to start again.

Kind Regards
Mark


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Do you mean you want to continue from where you last stopped it ie add time to the time that is already there?


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

See this also: http://vbaexpress.com/kb/getarticle.php?kb_id=242


----------



## Codemaster (May 5, 2001)

Is there a way to paste the current time the stopwatch is displaying into a cell without having to stop the stopwatch? I need to record a race so the stopwatch needs to keep moving as I put in peoples times.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi Codemaster,

You're better off starting your own thread, as opposed to hijacking somebody else's thread.


----------



## Codemaster (May 5, 2001)

The thread is a year old, if anything its been abandoned, and my question builds off the initial one, but I'll start my own anyways.


----------

